# Rack-A-Tiers V-Cutter



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I still use the utility knife and peel like a banana method. Only really works on SimPull though. THen I use the same knife to cut the sheath @ the box and any of those annoying threads they put in the cable.

This method doesnt work with Cerrowire


----------



## swissmiss177 (Feb 3, 2012)

i ve been using a v cutter for a few years. have it on my crocs and love it. great for cabtar too. the secret is to bend the tip inwards just a little bit, taking care not to expose the knife edge.


----------



## ScrewBall1 (May 26, 2014)

swissmiss177 said:


> i ve been using a v cutter for a few years. have it on my crocs and love it. great for cabtar too. the secret is to bend the tip inwards just a little bit, taking care not to expose the knife edge.


Have a picture?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I pinch a small V out of the side of the sheath with my side cutters and use one of the conductors to rip it down.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Stripping wire before putting it in the box is a pita. I'll stick with my Stanley 99

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Stripping wire before putting it in the box is a pita. I'll stick with my Stanley 99
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


?

I don't work with romex often, but from the little experience I have it's much easier to strip before putting it in the box rather than trying to get a knife into the box and strip it after the fact. I've tried it both ways, and stripping it after putting into the box is a pita, imo.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Hell no its much easier to just toss into the box and then strip. 

How is lining up the cut where you need it, then stripping, then dealing with the stripped ebd catching on the box or connector easier? What happens if you're a little off? Is the length of the sheath on each wire in the box a little different when you strip first? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I find stripping before entering a box a quicker and cleaner method, but everyone does things differently.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Hell no its much easier to just toss into the box and then strip.
> 
> How is lining up the cut where you need it, then stripping, then dealing with the stripped ebd catching on the box or connector easier? What happens if you're a little off? Is the length of the sheath on each wire in the box a little different when you strip first?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Its really not that hard your over thinking it. Just strip the romex about half way down the box make a little loop and use the furthest hole away from the stud. Same length and by using the further hole when possible you have a little loop to work with and less of a bend on the wire make it easier to stick in. Its way easier and faster than stripping inside the box. Just have a smaller or bigger loop when your a little off as you say..

By loop I dont mean a circle I mean something like this. The bend you see on the sign.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Stripping before putting in the box is way faster and cleaner once you get used to it. I also like to use the opening furthest from the stud if possible.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Use the NM stripper on your Croc's for 2 wire NM and the V cutter for the 3 wire stuff. Sold on it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I use a Stanley 99, strip after its in the box, zip it open with my knife and clip left over sheath with my *****. Easy peasey lemon squeezey.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I use a Stanley 99, strip after its in the box, zip it open with my knife and clip left over sheath with my *****. Easy peasey lemon squeezey.


Sounds like a good way to slash the wire and your hand. Each to his own. I prefer pre-stripping.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> I use a Stanley 99, strip after its in the box, zip it open with my knife and clip left over sheath with my *****. Easy peasey lemon squeezey.


Thats how I thought everyone did it

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

wendon said:


> Sounds like a good way to slash the wire and your hand. Each to his own. I prefer pre-stripping.


Not if you know how to use a retractable knife. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah I do it like wendon. I used to do it other ways like stripping after in the box, but found it more work with more steps and more tools. Also accidentally nicked/cut things I didn't mean to. 

Crocs sheath stripper are an awesome time saver and makes a cleaner install. (IMO)


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I wired houses for a few years and we always stripped the romex before putting it in the box. We also always used the opening for certain designations i.e. first opening got hot feeds, second opening got travelers, third opening (if present got switch legs. It made troubleshooting or remodel work very easy because anyone in the company could open a box and if it was our wiring they knew exactly where everything was or at least where it should be.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah I do it like wendon. I used to do it other ways like stripping after in the box, but found it more work with more steps and more tools. Also accidentally nicked/cut things I didn't mean to.
> 
> Crocs sheath stripper are an awesome time saver and makes a cleaner install. (IMO)


Who said nothing good ever comes out of Canada???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I wired houses for a few years and we always stripped the romex before putting it in the box. We also always used the opening for certain designations i.e. first opening got hot feeds, second opening got travelers, third opening (if present got switch legs. It made troubleshooting or remodel work very easy because anyone in the company could open a box and if it was our wiring they knew exactly where everything was or at least where it should be.


I do that too but unfortunately no one else in my company will accept it. Do my switches very similar. Also my gfci line side always next to the stud and load in the other hole.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

yamatitan said:


> I do that too but unfortunately no one else in my company will accept it. Do my switches very similar. Also my gfci line side always next to the stud and load in the other hole.


It is not always immediately clear what side the stud is on. I always install the incoming feed in the left hole then out of the right.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

btharmy said:


> It is not always immediately clear what side the stud is on. I always install the incoming feed in the left hole then out of the right.


Every box we have ever used has the dimples for the proper 1/2" sheet rock depth on the stud side and not on the other side. Pretty quick to look for those.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

yamatitan said:


> Every box we have ever used has the dimples for the proper 1/2" sheet rock depth on the stud side and not on the other side. Pretty quick to look for those.


Must not be the Carlon Blues. I think they're only 3/8".


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

Just a quick thanks to all those out there who use a utility knife to strip NM in the box. I especially love getting the shock when you slice the insulation on the black wire a few inches and it separates out later on. Makes me feel sooooooo alive.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

PetrosA said:


> Just a quick thanks to all those out there who use a utility knife to strip NM in the box. I especially love getting the shock when you slice the insulation on the black wire a few inches and it separates out later on. Makes me feel sooooooo alive.


And also do the same in the breaker panel, leaving about 6 inches of bare conductor that will arc when some other poor sucker goes to add a circuit. :whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

PetrosA said:


> Just a quick thanks to all those out there who use a utility knife to strip NM in the box. I especially love getting the shock when you slice the insulation on the black wire a few inches and it separates out later on. Makes me feel sooooooo alive.


If ya can't figure out how to strip romex with a utility knife without hitting the conductor insulation, you should probably try being a plumber. Easiest thing in the world.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

How are you guys slicing the conductors? Use a retractable knife like the Stanley 99. I don't even slice all of the way through the jacket. You only need to in one spot to get it started. I pretty much just score a line down the CENTER of the jacket. Works good for romex, sjo, and tray cable.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I've used these to strip everything from romex to #4 for as long as I remember


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is a photo of a multi-purpose tool. It can be used for many things. You can even strip wire with it. Isn't technology wonderful?


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> If ya can't figure out how to strip romex with a utility knife without hitting the conductor insulation, you should probably try being a plumber. Easiest thing in the world.


If they'd sign their work, we could send them a reminder notice.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

PetrosA said:


> Just a quick thanks to all those out there who use a utility knife to strip NM in the box. I especially love getting the shock when you slice the insulation on the black wire a few inches and it separates out later on. Makes me feel sooooooo alive.


You're supposed to inspect before you terminate. Ever see the damage a roto tool does to wire?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> How are you guys slicing the conductors? Use a retractable knife like the Stanley 99. I don't even slice all of the way through the jacket. You only need to in one spot to get it started. I pretty much just score a line down the CENTER of the jacket. Works good for romex, sjo, and tray cable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Too time consuming.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

How so? You're throwing the wire into the box, stripping the jacket and cutting it.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> You're supposed to inspect before you terminate. Ever see the damage a roto tool does to wire?


If it were new construction, it wouldn't be an issue since trimming out would get done with power off. This gets dangerous when you're called into troubleshoot or replace a device and you need to do something with the power on. No one should have to be checking whether or not you have bare hot conductors in a box or enclosure left behind by a supposed electrician (drywallers are another story...).


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

PetrosA said:


> If it were new construction, it wouldn't be an issue since trimming out would get done with power off. This gets dangerous when you're called into troubleshoot or replace a device and you need to do something with the power on. No one should have to be checking whether or not you have bare hot conductors in a box or enclosure left behind by a supposed electrician (drywallers are another story...).


I hear Febreze is good for cleaning smoke marks off a freshly painted wall...

You always inspect your conductors before terminating anything. It's just good practice.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not going to tell anyone how to skin wire. I have used my bare teeth. If it works for ya, balls out. Just do it.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> How so? You're throwing the wire into the box, stripping the jacket and cutting it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hold your wire up to the box and add about 10". Score the jacket with your Croc's NM stripper, pull the jacket off and poke it in the box. There's no way you can convince me that it's quicker to leave the jacket on, split it with a utility knife, and then reach back in the box an cut it with a pair of *****. :no:


----------

